

Show HN: Simpla – content management as a service - seaneking
http://simpla.io

======
wingerlang
What is the kickstarter for? You seem to have a product, you even have pricing
tiers posted.

~~~
seaneking
Kickstarter is to help launch the infrastructure around it - the prototype at
[http://simpla.io](http://simpla.io) is the frontend library, you can't save
changes yet. We've built out most of the actual API (it's pretty minimal,
clientside does all the heavy lifting), just need a few more things in place
to get to private/public beta that we won't be able to do in a reasonable
timeframe without a bit of extra runway - hence the small campaign.

